# امتحانات شركات البترول



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (10 يناير 2016)

دى أكبر تجميعة لامتحانات شركات البترول "أسئلة وإجابات"
1- امتحان خالدة:​http://bit.ly/1LQ08e6
2- امتحان هاليبرتون:​http://bit.ly/1KJW2os
3- امتحان بيكر هيوز:
http://bit.ly/1JLtWJf
4- امتحان الهيئة العامة للبترول:
http://bit.ly/1KOPqUl
5- امتحان الشركة القابضة للكيماويات:
http://bit.ly/1LPZNYI
6- امتحان الشركة العامة للبترول:
http://bit.ly/1JLutL8
7- امتحان OGS:
http://bit.ly/1Hd8KYU
8- امتحان جابكو:
http://bit.ly/1JRl1TO
9- امتحان شلمبرجير:
http://bit.ly/1dJCYbn
10- امتحان بتروبل (بلاعيم):
http://bit.ly/1Hd8U2w
11- امتحان رشيد:
http://bit.ly/1JRljKn
12- امتحان بدر الدين:
http://bit.ly/1G4AH0Q
13- امتحان جمسة:
http://bit.ly/1CmyxPI
14 - Qantra & Zeitco امتحان:
http://bit.ly/1eBXvz9
15 - Tanta Petroleum امتحان:
http://bit.ly/1fjZxVC
16- امتحان بتروسيرفيس:
http://bit.ly/1Ri8Zd9
17 - ECS-Electronic Construction Service امتحان:
http://bit.ly/1CmyRhk
18 - Italian Petroleum Company امتحان:
http://bit.ly/1NOkOCk
19 - Engineering Company امتحان:
http://bit.ly/1CY2GQ3
20 - Advanced Process امتحان:
http://bit.ly/1JLvRxA
21- All Petroleum Exams & Answers:
http://bit.ly/1LQ1427
22- Geoscience Examination Package:
http://bit.ly/1JLw3wA
23- Answers of all Petroleum Exams:
http://bit.ly/1fk06yE
#‏منقول​


----------



## raidan othman (15 يناير 2016)

مشكور على مجهودك


----------



## dina othman (19 أبريل 2016)

موضوع مفيد جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## rraed (18 يونيو 2017)

شكرا


----------

